# High quality bettas for sale!



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys been a while hasn't it? sorry i haven't updated my selling stocks as I've been on hiatus for some time. I am not offering what breeders do not usually offer and that's their main foundation stocks highly valued. I've spent days and months to ship in quality pairs. You will not usually see such high quality. Usually I would have to fight for the pair and pay a lot more. It is my lost and your gain as I'm offering my whole business and hard work. I will be quitting for school and other devotions. I SHIP CANADA WIDE. LMK (additional charge for shipping)

$45 for hmpk $60 for halfmoons PAIRS ONLY!

copper hmpk
super red hmpk
Super red Hm female ($18)
gold hmpk
white platinum hmpk
white platinum HM female ($18)
fighter ($35)
red dragon hm and hmpk
black dragon hmpk female for $20
Black copper Dragon Halfmoon Skyhawk 
Red Dragon Halfmoon SkayHawk


(photos not taken by me this time i got no time to take photos) but the ones u see here are the ones you will receive. I can't show all unfortunately my camera does not work either but u can trust me you will be happy with your purchase. 

thank you,

much love


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Cool fish. Would love to see all the fish. I never buy fish without first seeing them, unless it was a great great great deal, like almost free deal.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

whatsupyall said:


> Cool fish. Would love to see all the fish. I never buy fish without first seeing them, unless it was a great great great deal, like almost free deal.


ahaha thank you. i understand besides you're from cali i can't ship there only canadian customers =/


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Canadian you say 
Gorgeous fish! I hope you can sell them all and that they all get good homes!


----------

